# hey there everyone!



## catlover4ever (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm a 40 year old male who loves cats. I have five inside with my family, I take care of 7 outside my home and feed several ferals downtown.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow that's amazing welcome aboard..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww! Thanks for taking care of the feral ones. I bet they are grateful.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum - I also have 5 indoor furbabies.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome! Real Men Love Cats! I hadn't seen too many male cat owners till I got here.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for joining! We (men) are woefully outnumbered in this particular forum and everyone knows cats like men best. :wink


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> everyone knows cats like men best. :wink


LOL Not a chance! Cats love women the best... everyone knows that!

Welcome! I'd love to see pics of your kitties!

Mylita


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmmm, am I the only person who thought Nebraska Cat was a chick? 


:grin:


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. The more the merrier.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Hmmmm, am I the only person who thought Nebraska Cat was a chick? :grin:


Yeah, I accept that. I've seen at least one other forum member refer to me as "she". I do compliment cats by calling them "sweet" or "cute", which may be misleading. And I often get teary reading some of these kitties stories (Calyx had me crying outright.) 

But also, it's hard to tell unless a poster has an obvious gender-specific name like Marie or talks about a husband or wife. For a long time I thought Doodlebug was male (sorry, Doodlebug).

In my defense, my signature says "Jeff".


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was just teasing, Jeff. :grin:


----------



## catlover4ever (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. I even paid $1200 out of my own pocket...

for a cat that....

WASN'T MINE



She is mine now though... Kevin.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Women are CLEARLY better cat lovers. Cats just LOVE women


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Lenny does prefer me to my other half, we share feeding and tray and James plays more than I do but I am Lenny's cuddle-buddy  maybe he think I'm his lady friend and James is just a visitor! Haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

All jokes aside, I know some cats prefer one gender more than the other. Finicky creatures, they are!


----------

